# My New HK2000SK V3 in .40



## kansas_plainsman

Just in - HK P2000SK v3 in .40


----------



## Wandering Man

Beautiful.

:smt023 

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

Wow. Nice gun :smt1099


----------



## jwkimber45

Very Nice!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Shipwreck

Tell us how it shoots


----------



## mw1311

nice, congrats on a great little gun!


----------



## jason0007

kansas_plainsman said:


> Just in - HK P2000SK v3 in .40


definitely an awesome buy!
how much did u pay for it?


----------



## Flanker

*Cool baby*

Thats a sweet looking little HK. Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## scorpiusdeus

Very Nice. I'm thinking about a P2000 in .40S&W. Is the V3 DA/SA?

Let us know how she shoots.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

How it shoots - unremarkable. Unremarkable compared to my HK USPc .40 that is. Both are wonderfully easy to handle, very accurate and I haven't had a failure of any sort with either.

Yesterday I put around 50 rounds through it - aside from a little leftward drift (my fault - trigger control) it shot exactly where I pointed it. Makes me look good.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

scorpiusdeus said:


> Very Nice. I'm thinking about a P2000 in .40S&W. Is the V3 DA/SA?
> 
> Let us know how she shoots.


V3 is DA/SA with a decocker.


----------



## Glockamania®

Nice.


----------



## RUGER45

I have a P-2000 V3 in .40 and I love it.:mrgreen: It shoots like a dream.:smt023 :mrgreen: Enjoy you new p-2000! Happy shooting!


----------



## Techsan_02

I just got a smallish boner. I get my HK P2000 this coming Friday.:smt023


----------



## VegasEgo

How can u tell wat version it is? if its a v1 v2 v3?


----------



## kansas_plainsman

It says on the box, for one. :mrgreen: 

HK has a standard coding system, V1 through V10. Don't recall all the variations. I believe the HKUSA site has a table. the forum HKPRO has a sticky.


----------



## VegasEgo

hukd on fonix wurkt fore mee!!!!! 

:nutkick:

i should probably read more labels.. lol... thanx for the info


----------



## FallGuy

Congrats! It is like a work of art.


----------



## toopercentmlk

How did you figure that the .5inch barell difference( just eyeballing) was necessary? I felt more comfortable with the p2k, its still a small gun and just as thin for concealment if that is the issue.


----------

